
This Restaurant Wants to Be the Worst Rated on Yelp - uladzislau
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/restaurant-wants-be-worst-rated-yelp-and-reviews-are-indeed-hilarious-160299
======
Geekette
Love this; what a great example of creative revenge! I thought we'd heard the
last of stories about the bullying of ad clients at Yelp, but apparently not.

